# Cmmg mk47



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anybody had any experience with a CMMG MK47? I was at the LGS today and got to look at one it was the base model and the asking price was right at 1400 bucks.

I was there looking to see if they had a CZ-USA 527 in 7.62x39 and was told they'd sold the last one they had on Friday. So they handed me this MK 47 to check out and asked me what I thought about it.

Okay! I liked it, yet I knew nothing about it, because it was not even on my radar, so I passed on it for now. Before I plunk down 1400 bucks, I want to do a bit of research to see what turns up.

I watched a Hickok 45 video, visited the CMMG site and looked at a few online retailer pages etc. So other than lacking some of the AR amenities like a forward assist and bold hold open feature it's looking like a good deal for a rifle in 7.62x39 caliber that is not an AK or SKS. Which was why I was shopping the CZ 527 in the first place.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My AR is from CMMG, and it is a quality built rifle.
Plus, who doesn't love Tactical Bacon!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What I've heard of CMMG has all be good. I handled the MK47 while I was there and it was light and well balanced. I liked it...a lot! It felt lighter than some of the AR's I picked up. I do want it yet am still on the fence, if for no other reason than 1400 bucks is a lot of change to be forking over.


----------

